# SHE MOLTED!!!!!



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, sorry if I'm freaking out but my little baby molted and SHE FELL!!!!!! I picked her up by the old skin and let her finish her molt, now she's on her leaf, and she's not moving much. Will she be okay?!?!?!?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

What species of mantis?


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Ghost Mantis


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

She should be fine unless it was the final molt. If it was the final molt, she may not grow out her wings correctly. Since she fell, her foot pads may be destroyed. Hope for the best


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 30, 2012)

I have an Idolo that I picked up off the ground while he was molting.

He has a front raptor that won't close all the way but he eats and is fine.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Well she seems to be hanging fine. Thank you so much branciskia, I was panicking ! Thank you so so so sososososososososososososososos much!!!! And you too fleurdejoo! You give me hope !!


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried getting her angry to see if her raptors are okay and one of her front padding things for her raptors are crooked?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would leave har alone If she is hanging. If she just molted, now is not the time to mess with her and test out her legs.

If there is an injury, there is probably nothing you can do about it now anyway.

If she can hang, she is probably fine.

Ecdysis and for a while after,is a stressful time for insects, even if the molt goes perfectly. Give her at least a day before handling her in any way or feeding.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I would leave har alone If she is hanging. If she just molted, now is not the time to mess with her and test out her legs.
> 
> If there is an injury, there is probably nothing you can do about it now anyway.
> 
> ...


Okay. Thank you so much!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

She needs time. Molting is very stressful, and falling is even worse. She should be fine. If she's not, maybe you can fix the problem. Let us know


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright I'll wait awhile and give an update for you later. Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Alright I'll wait awhile and give an update for you later. Thanks so much again!!!


No problem


----------



## animalexplorer (Aug 30, 2012)

Think of it this way, imagine if your bones were soft and you can't move until they harden and something or somebody moved you in weird abnormal position, finally when they do harden you are stuck in that position indefinitely. Mantids have an exoskeleton that are like bones on the outside instead of the inside. They need time to harden for strength and stability. I usually wait for about 3-5 days before I do anything with them.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 30, 2012)

animalexplorer said:


> Think of it this way, imagine if your bones were soft and you can't move until they harden and something or somebody moved you in weird abnormal position, finally when they do harden you are stuck in that position indefinitely. Mantids have an exoskeleton that are like bones on the outside instead of the inside. They need time to harden for strength and stability. I usually wait for about 3-5 days before I do anything with them.


Ohh I see.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 30, 2012)

And if her front 'pad' is a little crooked I wouldn't complain!  you are lucky that she survived, mantises are very very very very delicate during a molt. From the sounds of it, she will be a-okay!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 31, 2012)

How is she this morning? Still be very gentle with her and don't let her fall, even now that her exoskeleton is hardened. She's still sensitive from her recent molt


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 31, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> How is she this morning? Still be very gentle with her and don't let her fall, even now that her exoskeleton is hardened. She's still sensitive from her recent molt


She seems great! She's just chilling on her favorite leaf like always and her paddings seem to be alright. I'll make sure to do that, thanks!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 31, 2012)

She sounds good. Good luck with her!


----------



## mantid_mike (Aug 31, 2012)

My blepharopsis female molted to adult a couple days ago and fell in the process. One of her legs were damaged and she has a hard time walking. She still eats though, but I don't think I can/should mate her.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 31, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope your little mantis is okay! Maybe it will be fixed during the next molt


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope your bleph gets better!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 31, 2012)

You are welcome! Just saw that.


----------

